# What do you add to rice?



## John cycling (Aug 5, 2021)

I used to eat rice with fresh fruit, or zucchini, cucumbers and tomatoes, but don't have a garden anymore so recently I've been using dried fruit like prunes, dates or raisins.  Sauces would be good, but almost all of them contain things I don't like.  Plus now I'm only going to the store once every 4 to 6 weeks, so I'm wondering what would keep well and be good for putting on rice.

What do you like to eat with your rice?


----------



## Devi (Aug 5, 2021)

I like rice with fried eggs over easy. Very tasty, and a nice alternative to potatoes!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2021)

John cycling said:


> What do you like to eat with your rice?


Refried beans
...and all the Mexican flavors
I could live on that

I did live on that

Other than that, I like rice in *everything *or by itself


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2021)

Depends what meal I serve the rice with.  Many years ago, I would make a rice breakfast dish by adding milk, cinnamon and sugar.  My stepson loved it.  I haven't made it in ages.  

Rice for other meals is usually cooked in many ways.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 5, 2021)

My favorite besides making Spanish rice is to cook small chunks of beef, usually stew meat in mushroom gravy until tender and serve over rice. 

Another easy meal with cooked rice is diced onions and eggs scrambled then add rice mix together in skillet, add soy sauce if you like.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2021)

One of my favorite day before payday breakfasts growing up was rice topped with brown sugar, cinnamon, and a splash of milk.

These days I swap out the rice for frozen cauliflower and make ‘fried rice’ using whatever odds and ends I have on hand.  I season it with soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, and chili garlic sauce.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a regular meal that we enjoy. Italian Risotto this is a vegetarian version using mushrooms.


Rice with a curry is a great comfort food. You can use anything, Chicken is a favourite, but like the risotto, I like to have a veggie curry now and again.

Friday night is trout and almonds, served on a bed of rice with a side of sweetcorn.
The almonds and sweetcorn can't be seen here, I lifted the photo of the internet.
My wife always removes the head, tail and fins before serving.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

John cycling said:


> What do you add to rice?​


Rice is my favourite staple ... much more enjoyable than potatoes. There are a gazillion recipes that go well together with rice but for a *"quicky"* I cook up a bowl of rice and drop either butter, bearnaise sauce, or a raw egg yolk on top. It works for me.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...... rice topped with brown sugar, cinnamon, and a splash of milk ......


Yes, I remember that except I used butter as well.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> ..... cooked rice is diced onions and eggs scrambled then add rice mix together in skillet, add soy sauce if you like.


A standard Chinese dish but by adding bean sprouts and making thick "patties" out of them (before tossing them into the skillet) and .... voilà you've got "egg foo yung".


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Refried beans
> ...and all the Mexican flavors
> I could live on that
> 
> ...


Good with _huevos rancheros_!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

I use rice in many ways including puddings.. but when I'm just lookingfor a quick snack or supper dish, I throw some Pilau rice into the frying pan, then add a couple of beaten eggs, dash of soy sauce ( sometimes no soy and just salt) ... and some chopped greenery.. and it's ready in minutes...


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

There was a time (while I was still single) when I'd make some rice and mix in one of those little tins of sardines. But one day the spine from one of the sardines rolled out onto the rice. It looked just like the larvae from some creepy crawler so I tossed the whole bowl into the rubbish bin and I've never eaten sardines since that day.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

I hate sardines.... ^^


----------



## Mike (Aug 6, 2021)

Dahl is a good additive to rice.

Mike.


----------



## Lee (Aug 6, 2021)

Chicken with Rice of course. I add a little pineapple and mushroom to it.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Lee said:


> Chicken with Rice of course. I add a little pineapple and mushroom to it.


Really? Pineapple and mushroom?


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

I forgot — I forgot about pilaf (apparently also called "pilau"?). A mix of white and wild rice with nuts and some spices. Quite delicious with a roasted chicken. _Quite_.

Rice pudding might be quite nice, too.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

*Stroganoff* *over Rice (*better than over egg noodles in my opinion)

It's so easy to make and so delicious.

*1*. Sautee Onions, Hamburger, and Mushrooms. Add ground Salt, Pepper, Garlic powder (or fresh)

*2*. Add Sour Cream and stir it in with all the juice from the hamburger and mushrooms

*Optional:
a.* If there isn't much juice you can add some Beef Broth ("Better Than Bouillon" is the best brand...add water to it)
*b. *Sprinkle chopped Parsley on top or stir in chopped Kale (or spinach) at the last minute
*c. *You can add a little ketchup or tomato paste for sweetness but I don't


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2021)

Do a few searches on stuffed peppers, eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, pumpkin/squash, onions, cabbage, etc...

Read a few recipes and adapt it to an amount that suits you and includes the flavor elements that you enjoy.

This is a Greek recipe but it seems like every country has a version.

https://philosokitchen.com/gemista-greek-stuffed-vegetables/


----------



## Chet (Aug 6, 2021)

Since my culinary skills are nonexistent, I have it plain at home, but if it's made by anyone else, anything is fine with me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rice, cooked ground beef and tomato sauce wrapped in a cabbage leaf or stuffed in a bell pepper. Occasionally I make some in put it in the fridge then make a can of creamed soup and add rice as it heats. Cheap and filling. I love fried rice as well and it took me a long time to learn how to perfect it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Do a few searches on stuffed peppers, eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, pumpkin/squash, onions, cabbage, etc...
> 
> Read a few recipes and adapt it to an amount that suits you and includes the flavor elements that you enjoy.
> 
> ...


Nice website Aunt Bea- thanks!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 6, 2021)

I really like rice along with either Mexican food or with stir fry . The easiest way that I have rice is just with cooked cabbage and carrots and a little soy sauce on top.  If I don’t want to make rice, I add a chicken noodle soup dry mix to the veggies, and that is good, too. I often have this for breakfast, but it works just about any time for me. 
I always use brown rice, and add some lentils to it when I cook The rice. 

I also like making vegetarian sushi, which has avocado, cucumber, carrot strips, and any other veggie you can cut thin enough.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

I cook bacon, (half done), chopped onion, chopped green pepper 5 minutes.
Add 2 cups cooked rice, 3 cups Mexican style stewed tomatoes, 2 tsp. sugar, 1/2 tsp. salt, Cook 5 minutes and bake 360.
Great with tacos or enchiladas!
(Don't substitute the stewed tomatoes)


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I cook bacon, (half done), chopped onion, chopped green pepper 5 minutes.
> Add 2 cups cooked rice, 3 cups Mexican style stewed tomatoes, 2 tsp. sugar, 1/2 tsp. salt, Cook 5 minutes and bake 360.
> Great with tacos or enchiladas!
> (Don't substitute the stewed tomatoes)


The Frontier Restaurant and the University Drugs both served that back in the 1970s.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Devi said:


> I like rice with fried eggs over easy. Very tasty, and a nice alternative to potatoes!


For decades i've always saved a little fried rice from Chinese take out meals to mix with scrambled eggs in the morning.


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> For decades i've always saved a little fried rice from Chinese take out meals to mix with scrambled eggs in the morning.


You mix them _into_ the scrambled eggs? Or do you have the rice on the side?


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Mike said:


> Dahl is a good additive to rice.
> 
> Mike.


I haven't had Dahl in years, because i have trouble getting the spices just enough without being too hot.  My first hubby's you could taste the spices and it was a little hot like any curry he made, but his Mom's was way to hot for me.  But you're right, it is good with rice.  If my retired Navy son ever comes to visit again i may attempt making it again as he enjoyed the East Indian foods as a child.  All spicy foods in fact--when the boys were about 3 1/2 and we lived in Honolulu, if we went to Korean BBQ place he ate KimChi as if it was side dish not a condiment.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Devi said:


> You mix them _into_ the scrambled eggs? Or do you have the rice on the side?


i mix them in, actually put in pan as i melt a pat of butter, then break the eggs over them and do what cook at once place i worked called 'pan scrambed' (doing it in pan instead of breaking yolks and whipping them before putting in pan)


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

Omg feywon...I haven't had chinese food in years. It left my radar completely. I used to love fried rice and egg foo young.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2021)

*If I have some cans of broth I will use that as the liquid when cooking rice, instead of water. Gives a nice flavor to it*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2021)

We usually have plain rice on the side, with a stir-fry, or a curry. The only time we don't have it plain, is when it's fried rice .. and, of course, we have vegetarian sushi.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *If I have some cans of broth I will use that as the liquid when cooking rice, instead of water. Gives a nice flavor to it*


When i was in my late teens living alone in NYC, saving money so i could afford to go off and participate in civil rights movement summer of 1966, i practically lived on Rice and beef broth for months. And eggs cause they were cheap.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2021)

Because I have to eat gluten free rice is a staple for me. When the rest of the family is eating pasta I use rice. I love black beans and rice, Spanish rice and use it with chili also.
My German grandpa like cold rice with applesauce on top sprinkled with a bit of cinnamon. I don't know if it is a German thing or something my Grandma concocted.


----------



## Mike (Aug 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> I haven't had Dahl in years, because i have trouble getting the spices just enough without being too hot.  My first hubby's you could taste the spices and it was a little hot like any curry he made, but his Mom's was way to hot for me.  But you're right, it is good with rice.  If my retired Navy son ever comes to visit again i may attempt making it again as he enjoyed the East Indian foods as a child.  All spicy foods in fact--when the boys were about 3 1/2 and we lived in Honolulu, if we went to Korean BBQ place he ate KimChi as if it was side dish not a condiment.


Don't use curry powder feywon, use some spices, but not the
peppers or chillies, use garam masala, paprika, turmeric, cardamom,
cumin, coriander, just a little of each, tasting it and adding a bit more
till it is tasty but not too hot.

If you use curry powder and it is too hot, you can add a little sugar
or honey, or make a side dish of cucumber, peeled and sliced any
old way and in yoghurt.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey, that sounds like a delicious sugar-free dessert your German Grandpa ate. Apples are the lowest in sugar of all fruits. I'll bet they either used apples off their tree or bought no-sugar-added applesauce to keep Grandpa healthy. I have cravings for dessert and this would be a healthy choice...I'm going to try it. I have fresh Gala Apples in the fridge, a bag of rice, and some cinnamon. Thanks!!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 6, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *If I have some cans of broth I will use that as the liquid when cooking rice, instead of water. Gives a nice flavor to it*


Sounds like a good idea. BTW, although I despise saffran in baked concoctions, I love a pinch of it cooked into rice.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 10, 2021)

gandules (pigeon peas):












with chunks of ham & Spanish olives sprinkled with olive oil ~ ah, SUPERB!


----------



## Verisure (Aug 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> gandules (pigeon peas):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Goooooood!


----------



## charry (Aug 10, 2021)

Lee said:


> Chicken with Rice of course. I add a little pineapple and mushroom to it.


I love pineapple with lots of thing ....Hawaiian pizza (pineapple and ham) and kebabs of chicken and pineapple... ...  yummy


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 10, 2021)

When I'm in a hurry I steam the rice and throw on some broccoli spears during the last several minutes. When it's done I just add salt, pepper and butter. 

When I'm not in a hurry, first I lightly saute a big handful of pine nuts in butter, then toss in some chopped onion or scallions and garlic. When the pine nuts just start to brown I toss in a handful of orzo pasta, and turn the heat down. When the orzo is light brown I dump all that onto hot rice that I boiled in chicken stock, sprinkle on some turmeric, salt, and pepper, and carefully mix it all up.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> When I'm in a hurry I steam the rice and throw on some broccoli spears during the last several minutes. When it's done I just add salt, pepper and butter.
> 
> *When I'm not in a hurry*, first I lightly saute a big handful of pine nuts in butter, then toss in some chopped onion or scallions and garlic. When the pine nuts just start to brown I toss in a handful of orzo pasta, and turn the heat down. When the orzo is light brown I dump all that onto hot rice that I boiled in chicken stock, sprinkle on some turmeric, salt, and pepper, and carefully mix it all up.


I hope you'll be inviting me to dinner soon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I hope you'll be inviting me to dinner soon.


It's really good with well-roasted chicken on top.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I hate sardines.... ^^


My wife won’t allow me to eat them while inside. I like mine in mustard.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Looks Goooooood!





My Mexican pals take great pride in their cultural cuisine.  Indeed, it is very tasty and I am rather good at Mexican cooking. But a couple of them have confessed to me quite stealthily that there is nothing quite like Puerto Rican food. Social protocols being what they are, they are not allowed to hint of that in public.  _Arroz con gandules_ being one of our specialties.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 10, 2021)

Rotel Tomatoes with Green Chilis


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 10, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I used to eat rice with fresh fruit, or zucchini, cucumbers and tomatoes, but don't have a garden anymore so recently I've been using dried fruit like prunes, dates or raisins.  Sauces would be good, but almost all of them contain things I don't like.  Plus now I'm only going to the store once every 4 to 6 weeks, so I'm wondering what would keep well and be good for putting on rice.
> 
> What do you like to eat with your rice?


Butter and sugar on white rice


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2021)

Jamaican peas with rice .. very good - it's usually on the side when we order chicken curry from The Real Jerk.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm not a big fan of plain white rice , but I do love Chinese fried rice. Hint : when fully done, I sprinkle on some sesame seed oil, and toss well before serving.  It is THE ultimate flavor.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 10, 2021)

I like it as an ingredient rather than stand alone.  Cajun Red Beans & Rice is my favorite.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> My Mexican pals take great pride in their cultural cuisine.  Indeed, it is very tasty and I am rather good at Mexican cooking. But a couple of them have confessed to me quite stealthily that there is nothing quite like Puerto Rican food. Social protocols being what they are, they are not allowed to hint of that in public.  _Arroz con gandules_ being one of our specialties.


It all looks good to me. I love rice in all forms although mussels destroy the tase of *paella* in my opinion. I like mussels on their own, particularly deep-fried in batter, but in rice ..... no thanks.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 10, 2021)

Verisure said:


> It all looks good to me. I love rice in all forms although mussels destroy the tase of *paella* in my opinion. I like mussels on their own, particularly deep-fried in batter, but in rice ..... no thanks.






While I find that mussels atop rice is tasty, it definitely is better over pasta:








When I've made the dish, I pour lots of Parmesan or Romano cheese on top.  Yum!


----------



## deesierra (Aug 10, 2021)

Lara said:


> *Stroganoff* *over Rice (*better than over egg noodles in my opinion)
> 
> It's so easy to make and so delicious.
> 
> ...


Better than Bouillon is my go-to for sauces and more.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 11, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> While I find that mussels atop rice is tasty, it definitely is better over pasta:
> 
> 
> View attachment 178144
> ...


Yes, mussels are ok with pasta for me too and half a pound of Parmeasian is good with any pasta dish. My favourite Italian food videos is this one:


----------



## Verisure (Aug 11, 2021)

What about *"The San Francisco Treat"*?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Omg feywon...I haven't had chinese food in years. It left my radar completely. I used to love fried rice and egg foo young.


Lara...I had vegetable egg foo young with fried rice twice in the last two months and it was *so* good. Really I had it four times because I was able to get two servings from each order. I put always duck sauce on mine, don't even bother with the gravy...it's too dark for me or soy sauce. I hadn't had any in over 2 years. We get it from a Halal Chinese restaurant in town. Halal means we Muslims (or anyone else who doesn't eat pork) don't have to worry about pork products being used in the restaurant. @feywon


----------

